# Cold steel bushman, very disappointed



## jzmtl (Jun 25, 2008)

So I take it fishing with me. Last time I tried to chop a small branch, maybe 2cm in diameter? It didn't work that great, but when I got home, I found the edge has folded from the four or five chops. Today there was an abandanded 500ml water bottle, so I filled it up and tried to chop it in half like in the blade show video. Well the bottle went flying, in one piece. When I got home and checked the blade, the edge folded again!? Wood okay it's hard, but plastic watter bottle?

I'm pretty sure SK5 is close to 1080 steel, which should be a pretty decent cutting steel. But the result on CS bushman, it's disappointing. I even sharpened it at 40°, whereas factory is near 30°, which makes it even more disappointing.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

30degree edge folded? Or did it just flatten? Sounds like a tempering flaw. Can you return it?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Something's wrong with that steel. 

I have never been able to deform the edge on my cheap swedish Mora knife. It's carbon steel, 59-60 hardness on the rockwell rating. (cost ~$15). My friend even opens food cans with it.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Lost all respect for Cold Steel long ago ...


----------



## Stromberg (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*



Daniel_sk said:


> Something's wrong with that steel.
> 
> I have never been able to deform the edge on my cheap swedish Mora knife. It's carbon steel, 59-60 hardness on the rockwell rating. (cost ~$15). My friend even opens food cans with it.



OT:
It's incredible how high quality those cheap Moras offer. I've grinded aluminium and other metals and it still keeps reasonable edge for cutting ropes, cardboard and electrical tapes. And those can be bought under 10€ at any hardware store.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

its really hit and miss with Cold Steel stuff. theres some really good values (specific items), but in general i tend to avoid CS...


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*



BIGIRON said:


> 30degree edge folded? Or did it just flatten? Sounds like a tempering flaw. Can you return it?


It's 40°, I can't really tell it was folded or flatterned becaue it's already dark and I was looking at it with my flashlight. Not going to bother with return because postage would cost more than half the knife is worth, and if CS demands return postage it would cost more than the knife. I'll just stay away from CS from now I guess.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Understand about the cost of shipping. Too bad. Lesson learned.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

This is exactly being discussed on a another forum. A meber said that he chopped a 3" sapling (?) and the edge folded too. Some member did chime in that they experienced the same thing, while others swear that their CS bushman still holds on strong. Upon further discussion, one theory came up that's quite plausible. The old Bushman's are quite durable and has stronger blade while the latest ones are having problems like this. Now before I continue I'm not trying to bash other countries or race but I'm simply stating what I read. According to the forum members the latest CS bushmans are made in China while the old ones are from Taiwan. Could have been quality of the metal used or like what Big iron said, tempering flaw.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Before I trashed it, I'd get a torch and try to temper it myself. Simple propane torch probably wouldn't do it. Welding shop might heat and quench it for very little. 

Side burner on my gas grill probably would do - it'll get cast iron red.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Well I sent CS an email saying basically the same thing as first post, I'll see what they say, or if they'll bother to respond.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Good luck to you sir. I was thinking of getting one myself to try it out, I like the fact that I can make it to a spear. But I think this changed my mind.


----------



## WillnTex (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

I refuse to own anything by cold steel. Too many good knives out there.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*



stitch_paradox said:


> Good luck to you sir. I was thinking of getting one myself to try it out, I like the fact that I can make it to a spear. But I think this changed my mind.



That's actually the reason I bought mine as well. Oh well, at least it was cheap.

I took a look at it again, the edge appears to be flattened, the metal just deformed and caved in...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*



WillnTex said:


> I refuse to own anything by cold steel. Too many good knives out there.


 
C.S. actually has some good designs.... Well, besides the ones that L.T. blatantly ripped-off from others.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*



Monocrom said:


> C.S. actually has some good designs.... Well, besides the ones that L.T. blatantly ripped-off from others.



+1 :sick2:


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Cold steel bushman, a little disappointed*

Been a week, not a sound from CS, guess that seals the deal.


----------

